# documentary on Discovery



## ter627 (Aug 25, 2006)

As I was setting up my DVR to record something last week, I noticed a program that was to air on the Discovery Channel called "Fat Fiancees". I set it up to record even though I figured it would just be a weight loss reality show, but it turned out to be a documentary about the Bahima tribe of Uganda, who fatten up their women prior to and after marriage. There were a couple of nicely shaped 250-300 lb. happy wives, and lots of comments on gaining and how much more beautiful a fat woman is.

Fair warning - there were quite a few cow comparisons, but they _love_ their cows and it was probably supposed to be flattery. However, one young woman they focused on was pretty much bought to be a wife for 5 cows, so if you watch you have to try not to judge their culture.

At the very least, it was interesting.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 25, 2006)

It will be shown again at 5am and 2am Sunday on Discovery HD and 2pm on 9/02 if anyone's interested.


----------



## wrench13 (Aug 27, 2006)

What the natives know?

Fat wife = Happy wife

Of course, is now 8:30 sunday morning, and i missed it. Maybe on 9/2 but what about those air times. not exactly prime time.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2006)

Hate to rain on your parade, but there are 'fattening farms' where girls and young women are force fed.There have been situations where the females have choked to death while this abuse was being done to them.If the girl resists the force feedings, she is often times threatened and beaten Then, after this has been done and the woman is much larger than she would want to be, if it were up to her,she can have many difficulties ..not just physical.Forgive me if I cannot celebrate this..I happen to see the actual human being abused.And you better damned well believe I will judge this 'cultural tradition'...I would have done the same in this country when it came to slavery...but that is just me.Please do a little questioning when you see things like this...it is not all about what gets your stuff hard.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, that was rude...but seriously, that's the biggest buzzkill post I've seen all week. Lighten up! People die every day. And I'd like to see some hard evidence of these beatings and violent force feedings. You can't believe everything you read.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2006)

Oy

Like I said..I don't care if my post killed your hard on..really...truly...so, if something can be done to STOP some people from dying, we should not really care to look into that..alrighty..as for hard evidence..I guess all those human rights groups who monitor such things..well..they are just silly fucks!.....again...oy!...


----------



## isotope (Aug 28, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Hate to rain on your parade, but there are 'fattening farms' where girls and young women are force fed.There have been situations where the females have choked to death while this abuse was being done to them.If the girl resists the force feedings, she is often times threatened and beaten Then, after this has been done and the woman is much larger than she would want to be, if it were up to her,she can have many difficulties ..not just physical.Forgive me if I cannot celebrate this..I happen to see the actual human being abused.And you better damned well believe I will judge this 'cultural tradition'...I would have done the same in this country when it came to slavery...but that is just me.Please do a little questioning when you see things like this...it is not all about what gets your stuff hard.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 28, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Oy
> 
> Like I said..I don't care if my post killed your hard on..really...truly...so, if something can be done to STOP some people from dying, we should not really care to look into that..alrighty..as for hard evidence..I guess all those human rights groups who monitor such things..well..they are just silly fucks!.....again...oy!...



This isn't the weight board for discussion of buzzkills. This is the weight board for discussion of erotic weight gain and fantasy issues. If somebody hasn't realized by now that there is a downside to this old song then that individual is too ignorant for anything that you, I, or their mothers say to matter so why not just chill a little? You'll live longer. I, personally, would love to see people discuss beyond, "h3h3h3, thz r0x0rz0rz!11 Pxi zplz! " and, "OMGWTFBBQ! They're marginalizing women!" *sigh* fat chance of that happenning around here


----------



## mossystate (Aug 29, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> This isn't the weight board for discussion of buzzkills. This is the weight board for discussion of erotic weight gain and fantasy issues. If somebody hasn't realized by now that there is a downside to this old song then that individual is too ignorant for anything that you, I, or their mothers say to matter so why not just chill a little? You'll live longer. I, personally, would love to see people discuss beyond, "h3h3h3, thz r0x0rz0rz!11 Pxi zplz! " and, "OMGWTFBBQ! They're marginalizing women!" *sigh* fat chance of that happenning around here



As long as this board is here for all eyes..and as long as I see something ignorant..them...ummmm..guess what!!!..*L*..and..I love the pat on the head and the 'chill' comment..seeing how my pulse is and was damned steady...*wink*..oh wait....*eyeroll*..there.........


----------



## altered states (Aug 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Hate to rain on your parade, but there are 'fattening farms' where girls and young women are force fed.There have been situations where the females have choked to death while this abuse was being done to them.If the girl resists the force feedings, she is often times threatened and beaten Then, after this has been done and the woman is much larger than she would want to be, if it were up to her,she can have many difficulties ..not just physical.Forgive me if I cannot celebrate this..I happen to see the actual human being abused.And you better damned well believe I will judge this 'cultural tradition'...I would have done the same in this country when it came to slavery...but that is just me.Please do a little questioning when you see things like this...it is not all about what gets your stuff hard.



So what questioning have you done? What you're referring to is on the other side of Africa, in Mali. (Africa: Continent; Uganda: Country within Africa; Mali: Another country within Africa) 

Just curious: have you contacted Discovery Channel and various human rights organizations about this documentary? Or is your outrage just reserved for the men on this board?


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> As long as this board is here for all eyes..and as long as I see something ignorant..them...ummmm..guess what!!!..*L*..and..I love the pat on the head and the 'chill' comment..seeing how my pulse is and was damned steady...*wink*..oh wait....*eyeroll*..there.........



Well, I'm proud of you that you can be so objective, but next time please be a little more considerate of us mere mortals who've been known to develop an emotional investment or two. I'd also admonish you to be a bit more careful with the spelling, grammar, and punctuation when tossing around the word, "ignorant" like that, but it's probably not that big a deal for you either, is it?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> So what questioning have you done? What you're referring to is on the other side of Africa, in Mali. (Africa: Continent; Uganda: Country within Africa; Mali: Another country within Africa)
> 
> Just curious: have you contacted Discovery Channel and various human rights organizations about this documentary? Or is your outrage just reserved for the men on this board?



I guess I hit a nerve.Since the OP made the comment "fatten up their women before and after marriage", I had no problem bringing up the issue of FORCE.To me, that should sadden any human being.But, instead, I get comments like.."people die"..wow...ok.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Well, I'm proud of you that you can be so objective, but next time please be a little more considerate of us mere mortals who've been known to develop an emotional investment or two. I'd also admonish you to be a bit more careful with the spelling, grammar, and punctuation when tossing around the word, "ignorant" like that, but it's probably not that big a deal for you either, is it?


Hmmmmmm..you got me..my use of these'......................'I guess it could be said that means something more than my using'...........'and since I am not talking about situations where people are choosing(not being forced any way)..I will sleep fine and dandy..I think forcing...FORCING something on any human is..well...sucky.Maybe you could be a bit l ess reactive and not think someone is coming down on something you negotiate with another adult.


----------



## booyahmanx (Aug 30, 2006)

long time lurker, first time poster... jesus you talk a lot... wouldn't 1 reply have been enough?


----------



## Emma (Aug 30, 2006)

Mossy. This is the weightboard, the place where people can talk about weightgain and their fantacies and whtnot. Since the new boards opened it seems like every time someone posts something about weightgain someone comes along and is like 'omgzzz perverts'. It's not really fair. This is supposed to be a haven.


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 30, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> This isn't the weight board for discussion of buzzkills. This is the weight board for discussion of erotic weight gain and fantasy issues.



In word only, in reality its the board for just about every off topic Dimensions (& other) subject imaginable, give me a break "erotic weight gain" pfft where would that be now???
But oddly on this thread the buzz 'deserved' to be killed, as its pretty common knowledge that the mentioned fat farms are oppressive & I find it strange that this of all subjects would cause the fur to fly when so many far less threatening 'on topic' erotic weight gain threads have been 'buzz killed' in the past, eh whatever...


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2006)

booyahmanx said:


> long time lurker, first time poster... jesus you talk a lot... wouldn't 1 reply have been enough?


Look around..many of us chatty types roam these boards, and without us..and you..this place would wither and die and you would not have a place to lurk..now, have a fantastic day.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 30, 2006)

Have you seen the special, mossystate? I haven't either, but you might want to before you assume that 'fattening farms' are involved.

Of course, if you're opposed to cultural mandation of weight gain, then you've got a rollicking good point.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Mossy. This is the weightboard, the place where people can talk about weightgain and their fantacies and whtnot. Since the new boards opened it seems like every time someone posts something about weightgain someone comes along and is like 'omgzzz perverts'. It's not really fair. This is supposed to be a haven.


Sorry Em, I do not think this is about 'perverts'..but..abuse..and that has no place anywhere.If you noticed, I told one of the men on this thread that what he does with a totally consenting adult is not the issue.And I have no huge beef with you, but have seen you correct a persons spelling, when all they wanted to do was find a 'safe haven' in which to express a concern.My point is, these forums are fluid.I never said weight gain was perverted, in and of itself.I am a bit saddened that this has caused some people not to see the big picture..this is not fantasy for the females being forced.Maybe the people bashing me should all be upset that this is happening and giving a bad name to those who find an eroticism to consensual weight gain.I do not go to the story boards and say one word..hmmm..could that be because it is fiction and I can tell the difference?..*s*


----------



## altered states (Aug 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I guess I hit a nerve.Since the OP made the comment "fatten up their women before and after marriage", I had no problem bringing up the issue of FORCE.To me, that should sadden any human being.But, instead, I get comments like.."people die"..wow...ok.



When you paint us all as cold-hearted killers (or at least sympathizers), yeah, you might hit a nerve. Go figure.

Have I - whose message you quoted - EVER made such comments as "people die"? Or written a post that was in any way advocating force feeding or abuse of women? No, I haven't, so don't quote me in that context. I think the only nerve that was hit was the one that connects to your sloppy thinking and misplaced resentment.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> When you paint us all as cold-hearted killers (or at least sympathizers), yeah, you might hit a nerve. Go figure.
> 
> Have I - whose message you quoted - EVER made such comments as "people die"? Or written a post that was in any way advocating force feeding or abuse of women? No, I haven't, so don't quote me in that context. I think the only nerve that was hit was the one that connects to your sloppy thinking and misplaced resentment.


Whoa..ok..while at times my brain,when swirling with passionate thought, might bring forth from my fingertips some seemingly scattered ..stuff..I did not quote you!!I was clearly..clearly..referring to the OP(original poster).Sometimes I do not address EACH and every poster in a separate message.You said I felt resentment for the men on this board.Tres, you bet I will feel outrage for the few...few..men who think this crap is wonderful.This has nothing to do with men who are not into abuse.(and I did not mean YOU..oy)*sigh*But, I am glad you got the personal jab in..nice touch, seeing how none of what I am saying is directed at any person not into force.I rather like my sloppy thinking...heh.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Whoa..ok..while at times my brain,when swirling with passionate thought, might bring forth from my fingertips some seemingly scattered ..stuff..I did not quote you!!


Here's where you quoted him, Mossy.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=219254&postcount=13

I've not yet seen the documentary, but if the Bahima tribe of Uganda is the one I'm thinking of, there's no force feeding. It is a celebratory cultural tradition which is perhaps as curious to us as our "something borrowed, something blue" is to them.

Clitorectomies, this ain't.

Your original post may be accurate, Mossy, but it doesn't seem to have anything to do with this tribe or the doc in question. Perhaps you could watch it and weigh back in?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Here's where you quoted him, Mossy.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=219254&postcount=13
> 
> ...


True, I should not have used all of his quote in my response.I guess I was acting like him and reacting to his thinly veiled snark-snark about my outrage "just" for the men on this board...mea culpa(but just for that)


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Aug 30, 2006)

I guess the main point I'd like to make about this whole train-wreck of a highjacked thread is that the OP didn't say anything about force feeding, torture, choking, or death. Those images came from your mind. As many others have stated, you may want to watch the documentary first, then comment on it. And don't ever challenge me on human rights issues or organizations. I've forgotten more on the subject than you'll likely ever know.

Sorry to everyone for showing my mean side, but right is right.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually, there was force feeding in the documentary in question. A girl was placed in a hut with gourds full of milk. If she didn't drink a certain amount, her grandmother (or grandfather, don't remember) would whip her until she started drinking again. It was the human equivalent of making foie gras except the human isn't consumed.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> I guess the main point I'd like to make about this whole train-wreck of a highjacked thread is that the OP didn't say anything about force feeding, torture, choking, or death. Those images came from your mind. As many others have stated, you may want to watch the documentary first, then comment on it. And don't ever challenge me on human rights issues or organizations. I've forgotten more on the subject than you'll likely ever know.
> 
> Sorry to everyone for showing my mean side, but right is right.


Ooops(as I read Miss Toodles' message) THIS is exactly what I was referring to.I have to wait to see this *particular* show(but I have seen others and have read about some people in this particular tribe, so I am not just grabbing at the air around me).And, I am sure I know more than you about some things.You saying what you did is what a person says to try and silence another..as you can see..I am not easily silenced.There is no reason that the point I made had to turn into all this..so silly.
I was right about what I said.


----------



## Tarella (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there,

I just wanted to say Thanks for posting about this TV show. Discovery Channel usually has great work on whatever topic they choose to present. I also wanted to express that, though controversial, I am glad to see that there are other cultures that appear to cherish a fat womans body, rather than detest it so much that that society ends up creating a plethora of mental pressures to be unhumanly thin.

I can understand some posters disapproval but I feel that in the weight board area, where it is labelled to be a place for weigh gain fantasy, posters shouldnt be allowed to rain on anyone weight gain parade or celebration. I guess I have just found that so often lately posts stop short or fizzle out because of rants or hijacks. It has taken a lot of fun out of the place and though there are record posts and threads, the quality doesnt seem to have the same appeal as it used to for me. Many posters seem to be hesistant to post because they are afraid of being jumped on and pummelled for expressing an idea and in reality, often this plays out to be true. I guess in the end its a discussion board and that is the joy of discussion.*shrugs*

Sincerely just an observation,

Tara


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2006)

A television is turned on...click...the viewer catches a story where it appears the people being filmed celebrate the 'larger' form(well, at least for women)..the viewer feels a pressure fall from their chest, and perhaps their very souls.Upon closer inspection, the viewer sees that while this SEEMS like a different coin, it is really one piece of copper, and that while it has two sides, spends the same.

We are talking about many ..young...GIRLS ..being forced, mentally and physically.This is not some great thing, and child abuse should not really be applauded, just because the end results makes someone feel warm and fuzzy .I live in a society where young girls are mentally and emotionally pressured to not feed their bodies.How it is 'better' if they are pressured to be fat..just blows my mind.

I highly doubt that a majority of people who come to this forum to read of fun, sexy stories of fat,give a thumbs up to force.If they DO...hmmm..then hows about we see a warning..."We do not approve of force to get what you desire, but if you must talk about it..do it here"(the folks who frequent the WLS board see a little something like that  )

This story is not about a bunch of adults enjoying their bodies the way THEY desire...jaysus, mary and joey!Too many have made this into something it is not.I am a fat woman.I know that I want to sound the friggin trumpets when I see something that says my fat body is a wonderful thing....THIS AINT IT.

Call it a pummeling rant all you want,I can't have a picture in my head of some young girl being abused and say...yay..and it is very difficult to not speak up, no matter where this crap pops up.

adios


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Aug 31, 2006)

Mossystate, of course I'm trying to silence you. Just as you're trying to silence those who challenge you. You've given your opinion, which is your right, and now you're driving it in to the ground. Enough already. Of course, given the frequency of your replies, you're actually getting quite a kick out of this. Highjacking a thread with a post designed to get under people's skin, then replying with pompous, smug, holier-than-thou, poorly written paragraphs is nothing but classic trolling. So I hope you've had your fun, Mossytroll. I would encourage everyone to stop feeding this thing under the bridge, as I will.

Goodbye Troll.


----------



## altered states (Aug 31, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Call it a pummeling rant all you want,I can't have a picture in my head of some young girl being abused and say...yay..and it is very difficult to not speak up, no matter where this crap pops up.
> 
> adios



Y tu, senora. I'm off to the Main Board to talk about how healthy and wonderful it is to lose weight and be thin. Then onto the MoveOn board to discuss why George Bush is the best president we've ever had. Then I'll hit NARAL to ask why they're all for killing precious little babies. The world MUST know my misguided anger!


----------



## isotope (Aug 31, 2006)

mossystate said:


> A television is turned on...click...the viewer catches a story where it appears the people being filmed celebrate the 'larger' form(well, at least for women)..the viewer feels a pressure fall from their chest, and perhaps their very souls.Upon closer inspection, the viewer sees that while this SEEMS like a different coin, it is really one piece of copper, and that while it has two sides, spends the same.
> 
> We are talking about many ..young...GIRLS ..being forced, mentally and physically.This is not some great thing, and child abuse should not really be applauded, just because the end results makes someone feel warm and fuzzy .I live in a society where young girls are mentally and emotionally pressured to not feed their bodies.How it is 'better' if they are pressured to be fat..just blows my mind.
> 
> ...



Arguing with you is like..







Well, you know.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 31, 2006)

You guys are aware that trolls don't usually have post counts in the 800-range, yes?

She's no troll, it's just clear that she sees cultural mandation of any physical standard of size/beauty (here, it's skinny=beautiful, there's it's fat=beautiful) to be something worth speaking out about.

ThatFatGirl made a comment in the same vein in the "Check her out" thread here on the Weight Board and nobody jumped down her throat for it - this board may have a specific purpose, but it's still open for anybody to say anything.



mossystate said:


> We are talking about many ..young...GIRLS ..being forced, mentally and physically.This is not some great thing, and child abuse should not really be applauded, just because the end results makes someone feel warm and fuzzy .I live in a society where young girls are mentally and emotionally pressured to not feed their bodies.How it is 'better' if they are pressured to be fat..just blows my mind.


Read that again and then comment.
Keep in mind that mossystate probably hasn't or won't watch the program in question (correct me if I'm wrong), and think a little bit before you respond.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 31, 2006)

Has anyone seen/reviewed/vidcapped this? I doubt I'll be able to record it on sat and I haven't had a chance to see it yet. I try to keep my expectations low, but that's not as easy as it sounds.

If you don't like rants try to skip the rest of this. If you don't mind, then for your reading pleasure:
[rant]



mossystate said:


> Hmmmmmm..you got me..my use of these'......................'I guess it could be said that means something more than my using'...........'and since I am not talking about situations where people are choosing(not being forced any way)..I will sleep fine and dandy..I think forcing...FORCING something on any human is..well...sucky.Maybe you could be a bit l ess reactive and not think someone is coming down on something you negotiate with another adult.



I'm sorry. sometimes my internal spell/grammar checker doesn't work as well as it should. I'm not completely sure what you're getting at... I understand that the thought of forcing someone to do something really upsets you, and you have my sympathy, but I don't share your preoccupation.


Blackbean said:


> In word only, in reality it’s the board for just about every off topic Dimensions (& other) subject imaginable, give me a break "erotic weight gain" pfft where would that be now???
> But oddly on this thread the buzz 'deserved' to be killed, as its pretty common knowledge that the mentioned fat farms are oppressive & I find it strange that &#8216;this’ of all subjects would cause the fur to fly when so many far less threatening 'on topic' erotic weight gain threads have been 'buzz killed' in the past, eh whatever...



Hey, it was in the right place at the right time  At the time of your post it had been ascertained that the farms mentioned and the farms maligned are infact disparate entities. It wasn't until later that someone who'd actually seen the show pointed out there was persuasion involved in the process the original thread referred to. In short, you were defending a misconception.



mossystate said:


> Sorry, Comice, I am not 'flaming'.I am a human being who thinks force is not ok.You call it a 'swat', and that is because you are only seeing the end result, which is your fantasy.Your fantasy can be fed(ha) in a much healthier way, here at Dims, with women who love gaining weight and do so with no pressure or abuse applied.
> Again, I will judge anything where human beings feel they have no other option than to be abused and to abuse.I am a fat woman and I like my softness, but that does not mean I can put blinders on when I see things like this..."oh, look at her beautiful body..but I will pretend I don't notice the coercion, or outright abuse..it is SO depressing to dwell on the negative..golly gee"..
> 
> Oh, you better believe I will and do judge the ugliness that is the tyranny of being thin..at any cost..so don't try that one with me.I think it is more than ok to see the darkness that can and does invade either 'side'.



Merriam-Webster defines a flame as and, "angry, hostile, or abusive electronic message." dictionary.com defines it better, I think, as, "an act or instance of angry criticism or disparagement..." So, it really depends on your emotional state at the time and how your message is received. I believe that this is something completely different from fat admiration. I also believe that someone's doing a bit of projection. Most of us haven't seen the special and can't comment on the mental state of the subjects a the time. Some of us have a fascination with the actual process of the feeding and gain. If someone here has the ability to put on those blinders to human sympathy aforementioned and derive some joy from the idea and/or the actual acts depicted, should they be lambasted for their unique ability?


mossystate said:


> A television is turned on...click...the viewer catches a story where it appears the people being filmed celebrate the 'larger' form(well, at least for women)..the viewer feels a pressure fall from their chest, and perhaps their very souls.Upon closer inspection, the viewer sees that while this SEEMS like a different coin, it is really one piece of copper, and that while it has two sides, spends the same.
> 
> We are talking about many ..young...GIRLS ..being forced, mentally and physically.This is not some great thing, and child abuse should not really be applauded, just because the end results makes someone feel warm and fuzzy .I live in a society where young girls are mentally and emotionally pressured to not feed their bodies.How it is 'better' if they are pressured to be fat..just blows my mind.
> 
> ...



We get it. You do not think this is erotic. What I'm not sure you understand is that not everybody thinks that way and rambling diatribes aren't gonna do a thing to change it. 
[/rant]


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 31, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> You guys are aware that trolls don't usually have post counts in the 800-range, yes?
> 
> She's no troll, it's just clear that she sees cultural mandation of any physical standard of size/beauty (here, it's skinny=beautiful, there's it's fat=beautiful) to be something worth speaking out about.
> 
> ...



She's no troll, but what she's doing could be easily construed as trollish behavior. Sometimes people get emotional and say something inappropriate or more than is appropriate. It's no big deal, really.


----------



## altered states (Sep 1, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> ThatFatGirl made a comment in the same vein in the "Check her out" thread here on the Weight Board and nobody jumped down her throat for it - this board may have a specific purpose, but it's still open for anybody to say anything.



I did, and either way, the lack of reaction might have something to do with TFG's approach to her subject as opposed to Mossy's. But both were inappropriate. Dimensions is a privately owned site, not covered by the 1st Ammendment, and the Weight Board is supposed to be about exploring weight gain fantasy without PC nannies slapping people's knuckles. This could and should have been brought up and discussed on the Main Board.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Mossystate, of course I'm trying to silence you. Just as you're trying to silence those who challenge you. You've given your opinion, which is your right, and now you're driving it in to the ground. Enough already. Of course, given the frequency of your replies, you're actually getting quite a kick out of this. Highjacking a thread with a post designed to get under people's skin, then replying with pompous, smug, holier-than-thou, poorly written paragraphs is nothing but classic trolling. So I hope you've had your fun, Mossytroll. I would encourage everyone to stop feeding this thing under the bridge, as I will.
> 
> Goodbye Troll.


 Nope..sorry..calling me a 'troll', for pointing out child abuse,wont work here with me.Since I can clearly separate the ideas of force and consent,I am more than ok with what I have said.Since you want to call me a 'troll'..pompous..smug..holier-than -thou..etc, pehaps I should believe you give a big thumbs up to child abuse.Wow, see how it sounds when YOU are not being understood, and you have labels being attached to you that maybe you don't deserve...hmmmmmm.So, I am a thing..again..hmmmmmm..lol.It is ok..I always consider the source.

Weight gain FANTASIES are one thing, but the OP brought up a REAL LIFE situation where young girls are coerced and abused(sheesh, you think YOU are tired of me 'running this into the ground').I was honestly blown away by the response of a few.I thought this one was clear-cut.

To those people who share delectable fantasies with and ABOUT adults..BON APPETITE!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> . If someone here has the ability to put on those blinders to human sympathy aforementioned and derive some joy from the idea and/or the actual acts depicted, should they be lambasted for their unique ability?
> 
> 
> 
> [/rant]



Hey,none of us can 'make' a person empathize with a suffering child, but I hope none of us will just shrug and say...'eh'....eeeek!So, yeah, I guess I will verbally squirtgun whip somebody like that.:bow:


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Sep 4, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Nope..sorry..calling me a 'troll', for pointing out child abuse,wont work here with me.Since I can clearly separate the ideas of force and consent,I am more than ok with what I have said.Since you want to call me a 'troll'..pompous..smug..holier-than -thou..etc, pehaps I should believe you give a big thumbs up to child abuse.Wow, see how it sounds when YOU are not being understood, and you have labels being attached to you that maybe you don't deserve...hmmmmmm.So, I am a thing..again..hmmmmmm..lol.It is ok..I always consider the source.
> 
> Weight gain FANTASIES are one thing, but the OP brought up a REAL LIFE situation where young girls are coerced and abused(sheesh, you think YOU are tired of me 'running this into the ground').I was honestly blown away by the response of a few.I thought this one was clear-cut.
> 
> To those people who share delectable fantasies with and ABOUT adults..BON APPETITE!!!


OMG...you mean this isn't the Child Abuse Admirers Board??? Wow, you've really got me pegged. I was hoping I could hide it, but you've exposed me for what I truly am! Oh noes!!!11one

While you may not be a true blue troll, what you're doing is clearly trolling. Highjacking a thread that has nothing to do with you, then carrying out an argument with 4 different people through 3 pages is clearly troll activity. And if you really think it's your job to save the world, jump a plane to Zimbabwe, and tell those tribesmen what for! You aren't going to get much done on the weight board, other than paint yourself out to be a real bitch.

Yeah, I said it.

And as I said before, bye. I'm done with this thread, and I'm especially done with you.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 4, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Nope..sorry..calling me a 'troll', for pointing out child abuse,wont work here with me.Since I can clearly separate the ideas of force and consent,I am more than ok with what I have said.Since you want to call me a 'troll'..pompous..smug..holier-than -thou..etc, pehaps I should believe you give a big thumbs up to child abuse.Wow, see how it sounds when YOU are not being understood, and you have labels being attached to you that maybe you don't deserve...hmmmmmm.So, I am a thing..again..hmmmmmm..lol.It is ok..I always consider the source.
> 
> Weight gain FANTASIES are one thing, but the OP brought up a REAL LIFE situation where young girls are coerced and abused(sheesh, you think YOU are tired of me 'running this into the ground').I was honestly blown away by the response of a few.I thought this one was clear-cut.
> 
> To those people who share delectable fantasies with and ABOUT adults..BON APPETITE!!!





Blueyedevil173 said:


> OMG...you mean this isn't the Child Abuse Admirers Board??? Wow, you've really got me pegged. I was hoping I could hide it, but you've exposed me for what I truly am! Oh noes!!!11one
> 
> While you may not be a true blue troll, what you're doing is clearly trolling. Highjacking a thread that has nothing to do with you, then carrying out an argument with 4 different people through 3 pages is clearly troll activity. And if you really think it's your job to save the world, jump a plane to Zimbabwe, and tell those tribesmen what for! You aren't going to get much done on the weight board, other than paint yourself out to be a real bitch.
> 
> ...



oooOooh, what is that *sniffs*... is that... sexual tension?

I sometimes get those phantom smells like cotton candy and fried dough. They're usually associated with a fond memory, come to think of it. how's that for hijacking? Sorry, random thought. Enny weight, i think that is so incredibly naughty how you two are all up on one another like caged tigers. It's quite exciting. i'll bet he'd even make you breakfast, Momo  Well, after he called you "bitch," i think it's the least he could do. tigers bite necks and stuff, though, too... so name-calling, well, that's probably just part of the repertoire. Sex-ay! I wonder if you like it rough? all i can say is, "Reeoowr!"

_*ducks low and loads supersoaker*_


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> OMG...you mean this isn't the Child Abuse Admirers Board??? Wow, you've really got me pegged. I was hoping I could hide it, but you've exposed me for what I truly am! Oh noes!!!11one
> 
> While you may not be a true blue troll, what you're doing is clearly trolling. Highjacking a thread that has nothing to do with you, then carrying out an argument with 4 different people through 3 pages is clearly troll activity. And if you really think it's your job to save the world, jump a plane to Zimbabwe, and tell those tribesmen what for! You aren't going to get much done on the weight board, other than paint yourself out to be a real bitch.
> 
> ...


 And I am a horrible woman, looking to rain on the parade of consenting adults!!...the horror!!!..LOL  Sometimes being a bitch is not such a bad thing, but it can be a scary thing for some who don't ' get it ', and try to make someone out to be something they are not, because of their own defensiveness.The folks who are into feeding/gaining fantasies..realities..who have agreed with me..here and in private..they have not felt threatened, because they are not afraid to say.."duh, yeah, this is bad shit"..*L*

Ok..ok..ok...I will go hijack another thread with my bitchiness..stay tuned!!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok, after reading the first post in this thread, my boyfriend and I set the DVR to record this show and we watched it last night. I wanted to see it because I thought that it would be a celebration of fat women. I'm not sure which show the OP was watching but I didn't see a bunch of fat women who were happy being fat. In fact, the one who was over 300lbs talked about how she hoped that the one they were fattening didn't get as fat as she was. She talked about how hard it was to get up and about how many health problems she had, including high blood pressure. There was also talk that if the wife lost weight then the man would leave her and find another fat wife.

Needless to say, I was disappointed when I watched it. My boyfriend, who is definitely a FA, was also disappointed. He said, "Who would want to be with a fat women who is *forced* to be that way?" The documentary was basically about a 17 year old girl who was *forced *to leave school so that she could be fattened before her marriage. She was *forced* to stay in a hut for 4 months where she was *forced* (if she didn't do it she would be beaten) to drink tons and tons of fresh cow's milk and then just sleep. She looked so sad when they interviewed her. She didn't want to do what she was being *forced* to do. 

I completely understand where you are coming from, Mossy. But I guess there are men and women here who aren't bothered by a 17 year old girl being force fed. It wasn't a fantasy folks, it was real life. And whereas it may be their culture it is not OUR culture. It's one thing to write stories about it but when people are able to see it on a documentary and see what sadness it is bringing to a person's life, how can someone still be turned on by that or see that as a good thing?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> oooOooh, what is that *sniffs*... is that... sexual tension?
> 
> I sometimes get those phantom smells like cotton candy and fried dough. They're usually associated with a fond memory, come to think of it. how's that for hijacking? Sorry, random thought. Enny weight, i think that is so incredibly naughty how you two are all up on one another like caged tigers. It's quite exciting. i'll bet he'd even make you breakfast, Momo  Well, after he called you "bitch," i think it's the least he could do. tigers bite necks and stuff, though, too... so name-calling, well, that's probably just part of the repertoire. Sex-ay! I wonder if you like it rough? all i can say is, "Reeoowr!"
> 
> _*ducks low and loads supersoaker*_


Shirley..I like men..not little boys..come on...take notes!!!!!!  

You SO hijacked this more than I ever did!!!!!!!!!

Yeah,I felt a bit of the schoolyard with that last post.I am a mere troll, but one day I hope to snag me a man who will stomp his feet when any droplet of rain melts his sugar.

Now, dont MAKE me post the pics I have of you..in the chatroom!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Ok, after reading the first post in this thread, my boyfriend and I set the DVR to record this show and we watched it last night. I wanted to see it because I thought that it would be a celebration of fat women. I'm not sure which show the OP was watching but I didn't see a bunch of fat women who were happy being fat. In fact, the one who was over 300lbs talked about how she hoped that the one they were fattening didn't get as fat as she was. She talked about how hard it was to get up and about how many health problems she had, including high blood pressure.
> 
> Needless to say, I was disappointed when I watched it. My boyfriend, who is definitely a FA, was also disappointed. The documentary was basically about a 17 year old girl who was *forced *to leave school so that she could be fattened before her marriage. She was *forced* to stay in a hut for 4 months where she was *forced* (if she didn't do it she would be beaten) to drink tons and tons of fresh cow's milk and then just sleep. She looked so sad when they interviewed her. She didn't want to do what she was being *forced* to do.
> 
> I completely understand where you are coming from, Mossy. But I guess there are men and women here who aren't bothered by a 17 year old girl being force fed. It wasn't a fantasy folks, it was real life. And whereas it may be their culture it is not OUR culture. It's one thing to write stories about it but when people are able to see it on a documentary and see what sadness it is bringing to a person's life, how can someone still be turned on by that or see that as a good thing?



Ebony...yup.

Like I have said, some people do not care, as long as it gets them off...yay for humanity.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

Mossy, I share your objection to forced feeding. But you are being unnecessarily strident about something that is a non-issue. I would definitely raise the hue and cry if that stuff happened in America, but it doesn't. And there are so many more important issues to worry about like gas prices, the economy, and terrorism.




mossystate said:


> And I am a horrible woman, looking to rain on the parade of consenting adults!!...the horror!!!..LOL  Sometimes being a bitch is not such a bad thing, but it can be a scary thing for some who don't ' get it ', and try to make someone out to be something they are not, because of their own defensiveness.The folks who are into feeding/gaining fantasies..realities..who have agreed with me..here and in private..they have not felt threatened, because they are not afraid to say.."duh, yeah, this is bad shit"..*L*
> 
> Ok..ok..ok...I will go hijack another thread with my bitchiness..stay tuned!!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Mossy, I share your objection to forced feeding. But you are being unnecessarily strident about something that is a non-issue. I would definitely raise the hue and cry if that stuff happened in America, but it doesn't. And there are so many more important issues to worry about like gas prices, the economy, and terrorism.



I think that the point is that someone on this very board watched that documentary and was so excited about it that he started this here thread. It was because of this thread that I watched the show. It's scary to me that there are men on this board who would find the force feeding of a 17 year old girl exciting. We're not talking about fantasy here. It was a real story about real people.


----------



## William (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi 

I think that the acceptance of this Documentary on this thread is one of the reasons that I receive so many negative points in Fat/Size Acceptance Community for even participating on Dimensions Online and why I am always having to defend Dimensions to so many people in Fat/Size Acceptance Community.

William







EbonySSBBW said:


> I think that the point is that someone on this very board watched that documentary and was so excited about it that he started this here thread. It was because of this thread that I watched the show. It's scary to me that there are men on this board who would find the force feeding of a 17 year old girl exciting. We're not talking about fantasy here. It was a real story about real people.


----------



## love dubh (Sep 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Mossy, I share your objection to forced feeding. But you are being unnecessarily strident about something that is a non-issue. I would definitely raise the hue and cry if that stuff happened in America, but it doesn't. And there are so many more important issues to worry about like gas prices, the economy, and terrorism.



So...abuse is only a problem if it happens specifically in Amerikay? But the genital mutilations going on in the Middle East and Africa, the "WTF" situation with Hezbollah/Lebanon, and the international crisis of starvation/malnutrition is okay? 

All sorts of abuse go on in America....but we don't want to see it. The hobos in NYC, the struggling poor, the domestics hired from places like Taiwan and Laois who come over here to babysit only to be imprisoned in their homes by vindictive homeowners....

But, of course, as long as I can pull the shade down on these wretched situations, forget about 'em, and contendedly view my television, I'm cool.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

Fattening farms are not in the same league with female circumcision. I'm simply saying that there are more important issues to get oneself irate about.




maire dubh said:


> So...abuse is only a problem if it happens specifically in Amerikay? But the genital mutilations going on in the Middle East and Africa, the "WTF" situation with Hezbollah/Lebanon, and the international crisis of starvation/malnutrition is okay?
> 
> All sorts of abuse go on in America....but we don't want to see it. The hobos in NYC, the struggling poor, the domestics hired from places like Taiwan and Laois who come over here to babysit only to be imprisoned in their homes by vindictive homeowners....
> 
> But, of course, as long as I can pull the shade down on these wretched situations, forget about 'em, and contendedly view my television, I'm cool.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

Ebony, you don't know me very well. I don't know if you've seem my previous posts, but I do not support the feeder subculture. I do not get excited about force feeding a 17 year old.

The culture in that country is quite different from ours. I think it's fascinating that the people over there value having fat brides for the grooms. In America, our culture values slimmer brides for grooms.

In a perfect world, no one would pressure a woman to gain or lose weight in order to please her husband or significant other. Maybe I live with rose-colored glasses because I have always believed in accepting a woman as she is regardless of what she weighs. Large or small, I cannot and will not support forcing someone to change his or her weight.

But that doesn't mean I can't find that documentary fascinating.




EbonySSBBW said:


> I think that the point is that someone on this very board watched that documentary and was so excited about it that he started this here thread. It was because of this thread that I watched the show. It's scary to me that there are men on this board who would find the force feeding of a 17 year old girl exciting. We're not talking about fantasy here. It was a real story about real people.


----------



## William (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi 

Female Circumcision is terrible, but that was not what was being promoted here.

William




CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Fattening farms are not in the same league with female circumcision. I'm simply saying that there are more important issues to get oneself irate about.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 5, 2006)

Not the issue at hand..no..not directly..but both scream of the gender-based abuse that is usually chalked up to 'tradition'.The connections between the two are there, no matter how uncomfortable it is to take a peek.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

Mossy, please clarify the connection for inquiring minds.



mossystate said:


> Not the issue at hand..no..not directly..but both scream of the gender-based abuse that is usually chalked up to 'tradition'.The connections between the two are there, no matter how uncomfortable it is to take a peek.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Mossy, please clarify the connection for inquiring minds.


CBBWL, I really do not think you actually want to hear what I have to say about this.You said the price of gas is a more important issue, so I don't think I will entertain you on this one.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

mossystate said:


> CBBWL, I really do not think you actually want to hear what I have to say about this.You said the price of gas is a more important issue, so I don't think I will entertain you on this one.


That's a cop-out and you know it.

Since you won't, I'm just going to throw out what I think your point was going to be, and say this:

Cultural mandation of a specific "ideal" for either gender, whether it be the "ideal" state of the genitals, or the "ideal" body weight, is just plain wrong.


----------



## altered states (Sep 6, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Cultural mandation of a specific "ideal" for either gender, whether it be the "ideal" state of the genitals, or the "ideal" body weight, is just plain wrong.



Yes, it is. And central to many Weight Gain fantasies is the mandation of a weight that isn't "ideal" by any measure. This is a board to explore weight gain fantasies, not to condemn them. If you find these fantasies distasteful, stay off the board. It's that easy.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> This is a board to explore weight gain fantasies, not to condemn them. If you find these fantasies distasteful, stay off the board. It's that easy.


QFT (quoted for truth.)


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> That's a cop-out and you know it.
> 
> Since you won't, I'm just going to throw out what I think your point was going to be, and say this:
> 
> Cultural mandation of a specific "ideal" for either gender, whether it be the "ideal" state of the genitals, or the "ideal" body weight, is just plain wrong.


Sorry, not at all a 'cop-out'.He was not interested in my answer.We are not talking about people saying "gee, I want to be thin, and my friend over here wants to be fat, and we don't think anyone has the right to say either of us is wrong".Trust me, if the heads of penises were being lopped off in the name of sexual purity..whatever(the same as the clitoris being cut from a female body)I doubt you would just shrug and say "oh well, their culture".It is TORTURE. We are not talking about a woman CHOOSING to be fat, we are talking FORCE making it happen...oy.

If this board is going to be a place where talk of doing things against another human beings will is ok, then so be it...this is Conrads house. If you think I (and a few others) have rained on your fantasy parade, please remember that the OP was talking about a reality of force, not a fantasy, so it is only normal that some people might get a bit concerned and angry..and sad.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

Then maybe this thread should be moved to the Dimensions main board, since the documentary seems to be anti-Size Acceptance.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2006)

and on that note....wow


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 6, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Ebony, you don't know me very well. I don't know if you've seem my previous posts, but I do not support the feeder subculture. I do not get excited about force feeding a 17 year old.
> 
> The culture in that country is quite different from ours. I think it's fascinating that the people over there value having fat brides for the grooms. In America, our culture values slimmer brides for grooms.
> 
> ...




CurvaceousBBWLover, I think that you missed the point of my post. No where in my post did I state that I knew you very well nor did I say that you were all for force feeding. I was responding to your words of "I would definitely raise the hue and cry if that stuff happened in America, but it doesn't." You were basically saying that it's a non issue because it isn't happening in America. I was explaining to you that it *IS* an issue because someone on this board started a thread about it and actually saw it as a positive thing for this community. That is what I don't understand.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 7, 2006)

Ebony, don't worry about it. In the life beyond this board, it doesn't mean much. Have a great day!




EbonySSBBW said:


> CurvaceousBBWLover, I think that you missed the point of my post. No where in my post did I state that I knew you very well nor did I say that you were all for force feeding. I was responding to your words of "I would definitely raise the hue and cry if that stuff happened in America, but it doesn't." You were basically saying that it's a non issue because it isn't happening in America. I was explaining to you that it *IS* an issue because someone on this board started a thread about it and actually saw it as a positive thing for this community. That is what I don't understand.


----------



## Traveller (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. Just, wow. Lots and lots of stream of conciousness thoughts and reactions.

Mossy, I think part of people's reactions, is that you made your point early on and then made it again....and again.....and again. You're point is valid (coercion: bad, gender opression: bad, tradition/culture as an excuse: bad). But your not converting anyone past page two.

For the "it isn't happening here, it doesn't directly affect anyone I know" mindset: it IS easier if we don't don't get concerned over the suffering of others. The fact it doesn't directly affect you is just an excuse born of self centeredness. What was that line in the Eagles' song, the saddest words I ever heard were 'I got mine'.

To those arguing we should not judge another culture or tradition: most traditions are great for those holding the long straws. They kinda suck for those holding the short straws. Those identifying with the long straw gang can have difficulty in recognizing the degree of the imbalance. But coercion is coercion. But, of course, in this world of fat celebration, coercion is a funny thing.

Sexual arousal is like any other feeling, you fell what you feel. What you do with it is another matter. Go to the stories board and you'll find a few dealing with coercing weight gain. If someone finds a story like that arousing as a fantasy, it doesn't mean they are focused exclusively on that sort of fantasy. But from time to time that sort of story may trigger a response.

Maybe they feel guilty about the response and supress it. Maybe they acknowledge the response but tell themselves they wouldn't do that in real life. Or maybe they wish they could. Maybe along with a sexual attraction to fat they have issues with power, desires to humiliate or punish the gender of the fantasy object. Maybe a big casserole of all of the above. Who the hell knows? 

But here's a culture where the fantasy is a reality. That hits a lot of subconcious buttons, doesn't it? Gee, if I was there, I could do it for real. Cool! But wait, what they're doing is wrong, isn't it? Damn, but it kinda turns me on. Does that make me a bastard? The feeling is there but maybe I shouldn't have the feeling. 

Maybe you say, screw that, it's people I don't know and never will know, they don't even really exist for me, I can just ignore the sad reality and view them as fantasy objects approved by their own culture and traditions. Whack away!......Or maybe you say, okay, I've got this feeling but it's just a feeling and what I'm seeing is wrong and an injustice and while I can't stop the arousal, I'm not going to indulge this feeling. Later it will just fuse into my subconcious, safely distance itself into fantasy land......Or maybe you say, what the f**k is wrong with me and run into the nearest closet and whip yourself for being the bastard and horrific sinner you are. Whatever. Personally I go with the middle option. And acknowledge the real world wrongness of what I saw on the TV.

What concerns me is the willingness to ignore the reality because it presses your mental erogenous zones. This being the board for weight gain fantasy doesn't change that. If this were an S&M board, and there was a REAL WORLD news article about some woman who had been abducted and sexually tortured and beaten before the perp was ultimately exposed, and some board member was crowing about how interesting and maybe even cool that was, wouldn't you think we ought to get a little upset? How is this that much different?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh hell..look around these forums..lots of 'agains and agains' happen..*L* 

Perhaps I was not trying to 'convert' anyone.I will repeat myself..again..if I feel a need.You pretty much repeated what some of us have already said.Using a different 'style' does not change that.Now, don't get me wrong, I enjoyed most of your post, but your way is not the only way.*S*


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 8, 2006)

Honestly, I usually stay out of controversial threads, but after reading this one I asked a friend of mine about it. I hoped to shed some light on the hearsay by asking someone who has spent time among people that have been "fattened up." My friend is an international aid worker, a nurse, and has spent years in various parts of Africa, not the least of which is the Darfur warzone. She has, however, brushed shoulders with women who have spent time in "fattening huts" and the like. 

She explained that the actual primary purpose of the fattening ritual is one of health. Typically, these young women spend their entire youths working tirelessly in the fields, and are quite thin. Over the centuries, these cultures have come to realize that it is unusual for a thin wife to survive a childbirth, let alone bare a healthy child. One that has spent time in this ritual has drastically improved chances of survival, and greatly lengthens her own longevity, as well as that of her tribe. Thus, as any anthropologist would explain, the men and women of the culture have reasonably come to revere and love the fat female form. 

The second central reason why the women (usually) willingly undergo the ceremony, according to my friend, is that of social reasons. The time they spend in the hut is a special time sequestered from the gaze of men, wherein the other women in the tribe spend time with her, teaching her. They use this time to talk of all the things a grown woman might need to know, from recipes to how to resolve issues with your husband to whatever else you women talk about ....Thus, it seems the time of physical change is symbolic of the psychological change and the education that she has undergone, thus from being a child to a woman. 

Thirdly, status. The women in the village respect the bigger women, and the men do as well. Apparently, being larger in these cultures commands positive attention, and sometimes even jealousy. Thus, I was told, most women long to be fat--perhaps the same way so many women long to be thin in our culture. 

It was truly and interesting conversation, and gave me a bit of perspective. As much as many FA's would LOVE to be in a culture wherein women long to be fat, one could argue that this is in some sense simply a reversal of the weight prejudice we have in our own culture. However, I do think this is a worthwhile thread, in that learning about the plurality of preferences in other cultures can serve to question the finality of our own. In other words, if other people view fat as so great, then why the hell should we be so damn convinced that it's bad? 

Just a few thoughts, as straight from the horse's mouth as I could get (since I'm no where near Africa myself!). 


Jay


----------



## William (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi 

I did not see the special

At first I thought they were talking about this problem:

Mauritania's 'wife-fattening' farm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/3429903.stm

Mauritania - Women Rethink a Big Size That is Beautiful but Brutal
http://www.wunrn.com/news/07_17_06/072006_mauritania_africa.htm

Maybe the Special had some material on this type of Fattening Huts?

The BBC did have this positive article on the country of Burkina Faso
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/3304161.stm

William



Jay West Coast said:


> Honestly, I usually stay out of controversial threads, but after reading this one I asked a friend of mine about it. I hoped to shed some light on the hearsay by asking someone who has spent time among people that have been "fattened up." My friend is an international aid worker, a nurse, and has spent years in various parts of Africa, not the least of which is the Darfur warzone. She has, however, brushed shoulders with women who have spent time in "fattening huts" and the like.
> 
> 
> .....snip....


----------



## Tarella (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Jay,

Thanks for the great post: well-written, sincere, and thought provoking. I especially enjoyed reading your last paragraph.

Tara


Jay West Coast said:


> Honestly, I usually stay out of controversial threads, but after reading this one I asked a friend of mine about it. I hoped to shed some light on the hearsay by asking someone who has spent time among people that have been "fattened up." My friend is an international aid worker, a nurse, and has spent years in various parts of Africa, not the least of which is the Darfur warzone. She has, however, brushed shoulders with women who have spent time in "fattening huts" and the like.
> 
> She explained that the actual primary purpose of the fattening ritual is one of health. Typically, these young women spend their entire youths working tirelessly in the fields, and are quite thin. Over the centuries, these cultures have come to realize that it is unusual for a thin wife to survive a childbirth, let alone bare a healthy child. One that has spent time in this ritual has drastically improved chances of survival, and greatly lengthens her own longevity, as well as that of her tribe. Thus, as any anthropologist would explain, the men and women of the culture have reasonably come to revere and love the fat female form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodrockin (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't believe this thread has gone on 4 pages worth. I can't believe I read this far. No wonder the terrorists want to wipe out America. Does anyone smell cabbage?


----------



## biackrlng (Sep 8, 2006)

Pretty Interesting Topic If I Do Say So Myself

Biackrlng Fa From Ri


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2006)

Jay, I enjoyed reading your post. If all of this was about true free-will, then I would not be as concerned as I am.We all feel the pressures to 'fit in' and these women are no different.

My issue is not that people find fat desireable..ummm..I am a FAT woman and I see the positives about my well-padded body.The problem is with undue pressure and outright force being involved in getting people to the 'holy grail' of fat..or thin.In this country it is not unheard of to have mother and daughter doin the Jenny Craig thing together.All that mother-daughter bonding time being wasted on focusing on their bodies.Jay, while it sounds wonderful that there is this special time and a special place where females can be more relaxed and have time to themselves, it comes from a place of "this is where you belong..away from the main group"(and I am not talking about people of either gender just kinda liking a lil time away from the 'other'.. I don't doubt these women love the time they have with one another, I just wish it was not soooo wrapped up into what their society thinks of their bodies.The suspicions and disgust that is attributed to just having been born female, is what starts these balls rolling,and those balls do not stop until it picks up all sorts of nasty hitchhikers.

Females in this society will sit around talking about how many foods they deny themselves.They will compare notes with one another,buy the latest copy of some stupid magazine telling them they are just not very desireable.They will become the object of scorn for many women who are jealous of their 'ideal'(read..thin) bodies. Many will strut around, thinking they are superior to their fat 'sisters', perhaps even thinking they are more moral, simply for being thin.They might even fuck up their health, to answer the demand for thin(oh, but with big boobs..but we have implants to the rescue there).There are sad little huts popping up all over this society.

I personally would not be here at Dimensions if I thought fat was ugly..bad..whatever.Preferences are great only if you do not have an anvil over your head, just in case you don't do what is desired..what is expected of you.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2006)

Goodrockin said:


> I can't believe this thread has gone on 4 pages worth. I can't believe I read this far. No wonder the terrorists want to wipe out America. Does anyone smell cabbage?


And yet..this is the thread in which you decided to lose your cherry..*G*..*G*..*G*..lol


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 8, 2006)

I have one question. How many of you responding in this thread actually watched the documentary, Fat Fiancees ? Just curious...


----------

